# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Creating a macro to find and replace text

## Louise

Hi all

Can anybody help?

I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
than the active sheet?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you

Louise

----------


## sisco98

Hello Louise!

I have just make something similar last week, maybe you can use this:

sub replace ()
What = InputBox("word to search")
repl = InputBox("word to replace")
Sheets().Select

Selection.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
ReplaceFormat:=False
End Sub




--
sisco98


"Louise" wrote:

> Hi all
>
> Can anybody help?
>
> I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
> of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
> particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
> another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
> and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
> than the active sheet?
>
> Any help would be appreciated.
>
> Thank you
>
> Louise

----------


## Martin

Yes, you may record a macro to do what you want. It probably ends up looking
something like this.

You will find what you have recorded by opening Visual Basic (Tools, Macro,
Visiual Basic Editor) and then look for the recorded macro in Modules and in
Module1 etc

You can also copy my code into one a module if you wish. If you do make sure
that the sheet names in the code correspond to what is in your workbook.

Sub FindData1ReplaceData2()

Sheets("Sheet1").Select
Cells.Replace What:="Data1", Replacement:="Data2", LookAt:=xlPart, _
SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False

Sheets("Sheet2").Select
Cells.Replace What:="Data1", Replacement:="Data2", LookAt:=xlPart, _
SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False

Sheets("Sheet3").Select
Cells.Replace What:="Data1", Replacement:="Data2", LookAt:=xlPart, _
SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False

End Sub



--
Regards,

Martin


"Louise" wrote:

> Hi all
>
> Can anybody help?
>
> I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
> of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
> particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
> another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
> and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
> than the active sheet?
>
> Any help would be appreciated.
>
> Thank you
>
> Louise

----------


## Louise

Thank you for your prompt replies.

I'll give this a go.

THanks again.

Louise

"sisco98" wrote:

> Hello Louise!
>
> I have just make something similar last week, maybe you can use this:
>
> sub replace ()
>     What = InputBox("word to search")
>     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
>     Sheets().Select
>
>     Selection.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
>         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
>         ReplaceFormat:=False
> End Sub
>
>
>
>
> --
> sisco98
>
>
> "Louise" wrote:
>
> > Hi all
> >
> > Can anybody help?
> >
> > I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
> > of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
> > particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
> > another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
> > and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
> > than the active sheet?
> >
> > Any help would be appreciated.
> >
> > Thank you
> >
> > Louise

----------


## sisco98

i've checked and for second time isn't work.:-(
you could try this one too:

Sub replacerev()
What = InputBox("word to search")
repl = InputBox("word to replace")

Cells.replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
ReplaceFormat:=False
End Sub


--
sisco98


"Louise" wrote:

> Thank you for your prompt replies.
>
> I'll give this a go.
>
> THanks again.
>
> Louise
>
> "sisco98" wrote:
>
> > Hello Louise!
> >
> > I have just make something similar last week, maybe you can use this:
> >
> > sub replace ()
> >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> >     Sheets().Select
> >
> >     Selection.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > End Sub
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > --
> > sisco98
> >
> >
> > "Louise" wrote:
> >
> > > Hi all
> > >
> > > Can anybody help?
> > >
> > > I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
> > > of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
> > > particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
> > > another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
> > > and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
> > > than the active sheet?
> > >
> > > Any help would be appreciated.
> > >
> > > Thank you
> > >
> > > Louise

----------


## Louise

Thanks for this.  I've tried this one and it works fine on individual
worksheets, however, is there a way you can ask it to run on the whole
workbook??

Thanks.

Louise

"sisco98" wrote:

> i've checked and for second time isn't work.:-(
> you could try this one too:
>
> Sub replacerev()
>     What = InputBox("word to search")
>     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
>
>     Cells.replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
>         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
>         ReplaceFormat:=False
> End Sub
>
>
> --
> sisco98
>
>
> "Louise" wrote:
>
> > Thank you for your prompt replies.
> >
> > I'll give this a go.
> >
> > THanks again.
> >
> > Louise
> >
> > "sisco98" wrote:
> >
> > > Hello Louise!
> > >
> > > I have just make something similar last week, maybe you can use this:
> > >
> > > sub replace ()
> > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > >     Sheets().Select
> > >
> > >     Selection.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > End Sub
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > --
> > > sisco98
> > >
> > >
> > > "Louise" wrote:
> > >
> > > > Hi all
> > > >
> > > > Can anybody help?
> > > >
> > > > I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
> > > > of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
> > > > particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
> > > > another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
> > > > and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
> > > > than the active sheet?
> > > >
> > > > Any help would be appreciated.
> > > >
> > > > Thank you
> > > >
> > > > Louise

----------


## Louise

Thank you, once again!!

This works fine.  I didn't realise I would have to repeat it for each
worksheet.

Thanks again for all your help.

Louise

"sisco98" wrote:

> sorry, try this one. you should repeat the last part as many sheets you have,
> and of course if the name of your sheets are different, you should change
> them as well. if still not work, please contact me, i'm sure we can find some
> solution
>
> Sub rpl()
> Sheets("sheet1").Select
>     What = InputBox("word to search")
>     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
>     Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
>     SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
>     ReplaceFormat:=False
>  Sheets("sheet2").Select
>     Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
>     SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
>     ReplaceFormat:=False
>  Sheets("sheet3").Select
>     Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
>     SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
>     ReplaceFormat:=False
> End Sub
>
> cheers--
> sisco98
>
>
> "Louise" wrote:
>
> > Hi
> >
> > Thanks again for your reply, however, I can still only get this to work on
> > each individual sheet rather than the whole book??
> >
> > Thanks.
> >
> > Louise
> >
> > "sisco98" wrote:
> >
> > > Hi Louise,
> > >
> > > Your welcome. Sorry for the late answer, this macro works on all worksheet:
> > >
> > > Sub replaceallsheet()
> > >
> > > Worksheets.Select
> > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > >     Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > >     SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > >     ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > End Sub
> > >
> > > GÃ¡bor
> > > --
> > > sisco98
> > >
> > >
> > > "Louise" wrote:
> > >
> > > > Thanks for this.  I've tried this one and it works fine on individual
> > > > worksheets, however, is there a way you can ask it to run on the whole
> > > > workbook??
> > > >
> > > > Thanks.
> > > >
> > > > Louise
> > > >
> > > > "sisco98" wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > i've checked and for second time isn't work.:-(
> > > > > you could try this one too:
> > > > >
> > > > > Sub replacerev()
> > > > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > > > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > > > >
> > > > >     Cells.replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > > > >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > > > >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > > > End Sub
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > --
> > > > > sisco98
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > "Louise" wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > Thank you for your prompt replies.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > I'll give this a go.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > THanks again.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Louise
> > > > > >
> > > > > > "sisco98" wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > Hello Louise!
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > I have just make something similar last week, maybe you can use this:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > sub replace ()
> > > > > > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > > > > > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > > > > > >     Sheets().Select
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >     Selection.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > > > > > >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > > > > > >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > > > > > End Sub
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --
> > > > > > > sisco98
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > "Louise" wrote:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Hi all
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Can anybody help?
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
> > > > > > > > of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
> > > > > > > > particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
> > > > > > > > another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
> > > > > > > > and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
> > > > > > > > than the active sheet?
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Any help would be appreciated.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Thank you
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Louise

----------


## sisco98

Your welcome! I'm happy about to managed to help you. By the way, I also
thoght that this will work automatically on all sheets without repeat it page
by page.

Bye, have a nice day!
--
sisco98


"Louise" wrote:

> Thank you, once again!!
>
> This works fine.  I didn't realise I would have to repeat it for each
> worksheet.
>
> Thanks again for all your help.
>
> Louise
>
> "sisco98" wrote:
>
> > sorry, try this one. you should repeat the last part as many sheets you have,
> > and of course if the name of your sheets are different, you should change
> > them as well. if still not work, please contact me, i'm sure we can find some
> > solution
> >
> > Sub rpl()
> > Sheets("sheet1").Select
> >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> >     Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> >     SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> >     ReplaceFormat:=False
> >  Sheets("sheet2").Select
> >     Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> >     SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> >     ReplaceFormat:=False
> >  Sheets("sheet3").Select
> >     Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> >     SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> >     ReplaceFormat:=False
> > End Sub
> >
> > cheers--
> > sisco98
> >
> >
> > "Louise" wrote:
> >
> > > Hi
> > >
> > > Thanks again for your reply, however, I can still only get this to work on
> > > each individual sheet rather than the whole book??
> > >
> > > Thanks.
> > >
> > > Louise
> > >
> > > "sisco98" wrote:
> > >
> > > > Hi Louise,
> > > >
> > > > Your welcome. Sorry for the late answer, this macro works on all worksheet:
> > > >
> > > > Sub replaceallsheet()
> > > >
> > > > Worksheets.Select
> > > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > > >     Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > > >     SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > > >     ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > > End Sub
> > > >
> > > > GÃ¡bor
> > > > --
> > > > sisco98
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > "Louise" wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Thanks for this.  I've tried this one and it works fine on individual
> > > > > worksheets, however, is there a way you can ask it to run on the whole
> > > > > workbook??
> > > > >
> > > > > Thanks.
> > > > >
> > > > > Louise
> > > > >
> > > > > "sisco98" wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > i've checked and for second time isn't work.:-(
> > > > > > you could try this one too:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Sub replacerev()
> > > > > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > > > > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > > > > >
> > > > > >     Cells.replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > > > > >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > > > > >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > > > > End Sub
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --
> > > > > > sisco98
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > "Louise" wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > Thank you for your prompt replies.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > I'll give this a go.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > THanks again.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Louise
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > "sisco98" wrote:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Hello Louise!
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > I have just make something similar last week, maybe you can use this:
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > sub replace ()
> > > > > > > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > > > > > > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > > > > > > >     Sheets().Select
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >     Selection.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > > > > > > >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > > > > > > >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > > > > > > End Sub
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > --
> > > > > > > > sisco98
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > "Louise" wrote:
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > Hi all
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > Can anybody help?
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
> > > > > > > > > of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
> > > > > > > > > particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
> > > > > > > > > another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
> > > > > > > > > and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
> > > > > > > > > than the active sheet?
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > Any help would be appreciated.
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > Thank you
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > Louise

----------


## sisco98

sorry, try this one. you should repeat the last part as many sheets you have,
and of course if the name of your sheets are different, you should change
them as well. if still not work, please contact me, i'm sure we can find some
solution

Sub rpl()
Sheets("sheet1").Select
What = InputBox("word to search")
repl = InputBox("word to replace")
Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
ReplaceFormat:=False
Sheets("sheet2").Select
Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
ReplaceFormat:=False
Sheets("sheet3").Select
Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
ReplaceFormat:=False
End Sub

cheers--
sisco98


"Louise" wrote:

> Hi
>
> Thanks again for your reply, however, I can still only get this to work on
> each individual sheet rather than the whole book??
>
> Thanks.
>
> Louise
>
> "sisco98" wrote:
>
> > Hi Louise,
> >
> > Your welcome. Sorry for the late answer, this macro works on all worksheet:
> >
> > Sub replaceallsheet()
> >
> > Worksheets.Select
> >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> >     Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> >     SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> >     ReplaceFormat:=False
> > End Sub
> >
> > GÃ¡bor
> > --
> > sisco98
> >
> >
> > "Louise" wrote:
> >
> > > Thanks for this.  I've tried this one and it works fine on individual
> > > worksheets, however, is there a way you can ask it to run on the whole
> > > workbook??
> > >
> > > Thanks.
> > >
> > > Louise
> > >
> > > "sisco98" wrote:
> > >
> > > > i've checked and for second time isn't work.:-(
> > > > you could try this one too:
> > > >
> > > > Sub replacerev()
> > > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > > >
> > > >     Cells.replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > > >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > > >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > > End Sub
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > --
> > > > sisco98
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > "Louise" wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Thank you for your prompt replies.
> > > > >
> > > > > I'll give this a go.
> > > > >
> > > > > THanks again.
> > > > >
> > > > > Louise
> > > > >
> > > > > "sisco98" wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > Hello Louise!
> > > > > >
> > > > > > I have just make something similar last week, maybe you can use this:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > sub replace ()
> > > > > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > > > > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > > > > >     Sheets().Select
> > > > > >
> > > > > >     Selection.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > > > > >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > > > > >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > > > > End Sub
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --
> > > > > > sisco98
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > "Louise" wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > Hi all
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Can anybody help?
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
> > > > > > > of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
> > > > > > > particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
> > > > > > > another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
> > > > > > > and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
> > > > > > > than the active sheet?
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Any help would be appreciated.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Thank you
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Louise

----------


## Louise

Hi

Thanks again for your reply, however, I can still only get this to work on
each individual sheet rather than the whole book??

Thanks.

Louise

"sisco98" wrote:

> Hi Louise,
>
> Your welcome. Sorry for the late answer, this macro works on all worksheet:
>
> Sub replaceallsheet()
>
> Worksheets.Select
>     What = InputBox("word to search")
>     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
>     Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
>     SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
>     ReplaceFormat:=False
> End Sub
>
> GÃ¡bor
> --
> sisco98
>
>
> "Louise" wrote:
>
> > Thanks for this.  I've tried this one and it works fine on individual
> > worksheets, however, is there a way you can ask it to run on the whole
> > workbook??
> >
> > Thanks.
> >
> > Louise
> >
> > "sisco98" wrote:
> >
> > > i've checked and for second time isn't work.:-(
> > > you could try this one too:
> > >
> > > Sub replacerev()
> > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > >
> > >     Cells.replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > End Sub
> > >
> > >
> > > --
> > > sisco98
> > >
> > >
> > > "Louise" wrote:
> > >
> > > > Thank you for your prompt replies.
> > > >
> > > > I'll give this a go.
> > > >
> > > > THanks again.
> > > >
> > > > Louise
> > > >
> > > > "sisco98" wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Hello Louise!
> > > > >
> > > > > I have just make something similar last week, maybe you can use this:
> > > > >
> > > > > sub replace ()
> > > > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > > > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > > > >     Sheets().Select
> > > > >
> > > > >     Selection.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > > > >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > > > >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > > > End Sub
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > --
> > > > > sisco98
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > "Louise" wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > Hi all
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Can anybody help?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
> > > > > > of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
> > > > > > particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
> > > > > > another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
> > > > > > and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
> > > > > > than the active sheet?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Any help would be appreciated.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Thank you
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Louise

----------


## sisco98

Hi Louise,

Your welcome. Sorry for the late answer, this macro works on all worksheet:

Sub replaceallsheet()

Worksheets.Select
What = InputBox("word to search")
repl = InputBox("word to replace")
Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
ReplaceFormat:=False
End Sub

GÃ¡bor
--
sisco98


"Louise" wrote:

> Thanks for this.  I've tried this one and it works fine on individual
> worksheets, however, is there a way you can ask it to run on the whole
> workbook??
>
> Thanks.
>
> Louise
>
> "sisco98" wrote:
>
> > i've checked and for second time isn't work.:-(
> > you could try this one too:
> >
> > Sub replacerev()
> >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> >
> >     Cells.replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > End Sub
> >
> >
> > --
> > sisco98
> >
> >
> > "Louise" wrote:
> >
> > > Thank you for your prompt replies.
> > >
> > > I'll give this a go.
> > >
> > > THanks again.
> > >
> > > Louise
> > >
> > > "sisco98" wrote:
> > >
> > > > Hello Louise!
> > > >
> > > > I have just make something similar last week, maybe you can use this:
> > > >
> > > > sub replace ()
> > > >     What = InputBox("word to search")
> > > >     repl = InputBox("word to replace")
> > > >     Sheets().Select
> > > >
> > > >     Selection.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
> > > >         SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
> > > >         ReplaceFormat:=False
> > > > End Sub
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > --
> > > > sisco98
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > "Louise" wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Hi all
> > > > >
> > > > > Can anybody help?
> > > > >
> > > > > I have created very basic macros in Excel but have no knowledge whatsoever
> > > > > of Visual Basic.  Is it possible to create a macro that will search for a
> > > > > particular word(s) in the whole of an Excel workbook and replace it with
> > > > > another?  Would I simply go into Record mode and select Edit, Find & Replace
> > > > > and enter the text?  How would this be applied to the whole workbook rather
> > > > > than the active sheet?
> > > > >
> > > > > Any help would be appreciated.
> > > > >
> > > > > Thank you
> > > > >
> > > > > Louise

----------


## julvaz

Hello,

I'm using this macro to use the find and replace feature, but it doesn't find anything when I enter text into the search box.  Can someone help please.  Thanks

Sub FindData1ReplaceData3()

Sheets("Master List").Select
What = InputBox("SDE to Search")
What = InputBox("Search Again or Cancel if Finished")
Cells.Replace What:=What, Replacement:=repl, LookAt:=xlPart, _
SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
ReplaceFormat:=False
Sheets("SDE Request").Select

End Sub

----------


## AlphaV37

Hello,
I just ran across this tread again.

I tried the Macro listed here and it works. now the only thing I want to do now is to have this macro find and replace data in another macro? How could I go about doing that. I know that I would have to use it with the Extensivility Library but how can I translate that into that and use this? or do I even need to go that far?

Thanks
Vaughn

----------


## Geoffww

This seems utterly useless, same as using the search and replace feature in the menu.  If it was automated somehow I could see it being useful but still requires user input.  Why is that any different than using CTRL-H

----------


## RG12

This code works for me...Instead of repeating same code for every worksheets..i used For loop..




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Thanks so much:-)

----------


## arlu1201

RG12,

Welcome to the forum.

I have added *code tags* to your post.  As per forum rule 3, you need to use them whenever you put any code in your post.  Please add them in future.  If you need more information on how to use them, check my signature below this post.

----------


## Siva544

While using the macro for find and replacement I'm facing one problem.The replaced word is changing all the format of the content in that cell.Can any one help in fixing this.

----------


## Fotis1991

*This is a 9 years old thread!!*

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

